# Ne pas tarir d'éloges



## Alessia1804

J'ai trouvé dans un livre la phrase "Les vertueux sont ceux sur lesquels personne ne tarit d'éloges". Je pense que "Ne pas tarir d'éloges" peut signifier "dire beaucoup de bien de quelqu'un". Mais comment peut-on traduire cette expression en italien? "Fare,elargire molti complimenti"?
Merci.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Sono Francese ma _li per li_, direi "coprire/colmare di lodi" - che ne pensate, amici Italiani ? 
(non so come mettere il proprio accento sul i di li...)
Bonne journée !


----------



## Alessia1804

Coprire di lodi/complimenti mi piace!! Grazie mille per l' aiuto.


----------



## Elmoro

Letteralmente mi suona meglio "non risparmiano gli elogi", ma il senso è comunque quello


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Grazie Alessia1804. 
Mi sembra che la suggestione d'Elmoro sia migliora. Grazie anche a lui !


----------



## macforever

...la suggestione o il suggerimento...?


----------

